# Does my Fermenting bucket need an airlock hole?



## Elmer (Jun 14, 2013)

I just bought a nice 2 gallon bucket for making smalll manageable specialty wines.
When talking to my LHBS, the proprietor was stunned when I mentioned I would not be putting a airlock hole or airlock on it.
She then asked how the gas would get out when I snapped the bucket shut, to which I informed her I dont.


But I have for the last 4 or 5 batches, been leaving the fermenting bucket lid, 1/4 off during the 1st few days of fermentation. Then I leave it loosely on until I get to secondary (either around 1.020 or 1.000 depending on the batch I am making)

Some one please correct me if I am wrong, 
Should I be snapping the lid down?
I always felt this just made it more work to take the top off ans stirr everyday!


----------



## Rocky (Jun 14, 2013)

You are doing great, Elmer. I assume when you get to SG 1.020 or so you go to glass, right? An alternative, if you choose to use it, would be to add a hole for the airlock and snap the lid down with an airlock installed when you get to SG 1.020 or so. Works either way and you will find people on the forum who do it both ways. I like to go to glass at or about 1.020, but that is just my preference.


----------



## Elmer (Jun 14, 2013)

I always go to glass around 1.020.
The only exception is for the batch of Dragons Blood. I am following the directions to the word and this called for secondary at 1.000

But my LHBS really adheres to what ever Mosti Mondale distributors tell them to. (should have seen their face when I mentions making wine from welches)
But I still doubt my process, regardless of my results!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 14, 2013)

I ferment in white buckets, with just a muslin cloth on top secured by a rubber band.
When it gets to 1.000 i move to glass/with air lock.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 15, 2013)

I've done both. Most recently, I let my Chilean juices go to .998 with the lid on, but not snapped. They were still producing a good amount of CO2, otherwise I would have moved them earlier.


----------



## Turock (Jun 15, 2013)

What you're doing is fine--very similar to using a vat and leaving the lid slightly cocked. We use your procedure when doing small batches---seems you're smarter than the LHBS.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jun 15, 2013)

Yup, what everyone says. Loose lid, rack at 1.020 or lower. Yeast needs O2 in the beginning.


----------

